# My recent mantis pairing



## yen_saw (Mar 7, 2011)

Some of the recent pairing photos. Looking forward to new generation.

Archimantis latistyla







Creobroter apicalis






Heterochaeta sp











Oxyopsis gracilis











Omomantis zebrata






Polyspilota aeruginosa






Statilia nemoralis


----------



## PragmaticHominid (Mar 7, 2011)

These are awesome photos.

There's just something about male mantises that I love. Look at these guys - they're such cads. They're like, "Haha, look at me! I'm getting away with it!"


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Good showing Yen, do the Heterochaeta sp have full wings for both at adult?


----------



## ismart (Mar 7, 2011)

Great pics yen! I hope all those mated females lay you a plethora of ooths!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Mar 7, 2011)

excellent, congrats!!!!!


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome photos Yen.

Harry


----------



## animalexplorer (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic collection Yen! Do you have more images of zebrata?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you all!



PragmaticHominid said:


> ..... They're like, "Haha, look at me! I'm getting away with it!"


haha..... but the mating male seems to give me a dirty look like 'hey dude, do you mind? I am uploading my DNA here...' :lol:


hibiscusmile said:


> Good showing Yen, do the Heterochaeta sp have full wings for both at adult?


Do you mean wings covered the entire abdomen? Here is a pic of an adult pair hope that help.







ismart said:


> Great pics yen! I hope all those mated females lay you a plethora of ooths!


Thanks Paul, i will need your help soon. 


animalexplorer said:


> Fantastic collection Yen! Do you have more images of zebrata?


Thanks Paul, here are more pics of this species




















and here is my mating pair of Sphodromantis 'blue falsh' I forgotten earlier


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Did u miss my question Yen? :blink:


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice job Yen!!! Hey Yen, do you have any good pictures of a sexed pair of Heterochaet in pre sub or/and sub adult stage?

The size difference is amazing as usual between the two sexes, but how about pre-sub or sub adult? Normally sizes aren't the big thing, but maybe we could figure a way to sex them?


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 7, 2011)

never mind


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 8, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Did u miss my question Yen? :blink:


Hmmm... guess my picture is too small 


Brian Aschenbach said:


> Nice job Yen!!! Hey Yen, do you have any good pictures of a sexed pair of Heterochaet in pre sub or/and sub adult stage?
> 
> The size difference is amazing as usual between the two sexes, but how about pre-sub or sub adult? Normally sizes aren't the big thing, but maybe we could figure a way to sex them?


Thanks. Hope the link I sent to your email help.


----------



## Termite48 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yen: Great pics as usual. You are doing a great job of managing all your boarders. I especially like the O. zebrata species appearance. I will look forward to purchasing an ooth from you of this species if there should come the opportunity. Congrats on all.

Rich


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 8, 2011)

Fantastic photos! I wouldn't mind getting a few of those zebrata mantids!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Yen, maybe I need new glasses! I love the way they look, so private!


----------



## naeff002 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great pictures Yen, looking good. Great species to


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks all. If i am lucky to have some Omomantis zebrata nymphs hatched out there will be available to this forum.


----------



## animalexplorer (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting more images of the _O.zebrata_, they are beautiful! And thank you for the beautiful nympths you sent, they are doing great.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 31, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> Thanks for posting more images of the _O.zebrata_, they are beautiful! And thank you for the beautiful nympths you sent, they are doing great.


Glad you like it Paul. The O. zebrata nymphs will look better with each molt. Best of luck with them.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2011)

It has been good..... and thank you fruit flies!

Creobroter apicalis hatching












Oxyopsis gracilis hatching






Omomantis zebrata hatching











Polyspilota aeruginosa hatching











Statilia nemoralis






Sphodromantis sp *blue flash*






short movie clip


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2011)

Heterochaeta sp finally deposited her ooth recently.... B) 






Archimantis continue to mate... but no ooth yet


----------



## naeff002 (Apr 13, 2011)

That's a lot of nimphs, great job.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Kevin. Yeah good thing there were plenty of ff ready for this boom. i think there were 8 species shown in this thread. 6 down, 2 to go  so more ff for me.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 13, 2011)

When I first saw the pic of the hatched Creos, I was like "OH NOOO, ANTS"! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2011)

likebugs said:


> When I first saw the pic of the hatched Creos, I was like "OH NOOO, ANTS"! :lol:


Yeah  like what have those dreaded fire ants done to my ooth


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, it looks like you have a lot of babies on your hands.


----------

